# Catch website being upgraded!!



## Boyd Ritchie (Feb 21, 2010)

Attention catch wrestlers and those interested in adding Catch to their game!  Catchwrestling Canada's website is being revised! come see us and visit or work with one of the affiliated schools and coaches.  Become a coach yourself!
for more info go to:
catchwrestlingcanada.com


----------

